# how/why did you choose your art?



## Nightingale (Sep 19, 2003)

how did you first hear about hapkido?  why did you choose it as your martial art?  what was the deciding factor in your decision?


----------



## MartialArtsChic (Oct 11, 2003)

My art chose me.  I had researched some schools and different styles, which were not for me.  I was looking for a school where the people cared about what they were teaching and the ones I was running into did not.

My brother told me to go where I'm at now, so I threw caution to the wind and said okay, for once I'll listen to him.  Boy was I glad I did.



MartialArtsChic


----------

